# Top Irrigation/Drip systems?



## moho456 (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi there, I was considering  building a drip system using one of the rubbermaid bins and an aquarium pump. The bins would have holes cut into the top, a net inserted , and some sort of grow media put in that. I would then begin plumbing, such that water from the bottom would be sucked into the airpump, and proceed through an airstone, such that when it reaches the plants, it is highly oxygenated. I was thinking a continuous drip would be besy, but dont know how much water should trickle on one plant per hour (2 gallons sound right?). As well as suggestions for my idea, I would appreciate any feedback about the top irrigation method in general, and how it compares to say DWC or ebb-n-flow.

Thank you,
Moho456


----------



## KADE (Nov 21, 2006)

An aquarium pump is used to pump air... not water... so the setup u'd be speaking of would be a DWC... unless u had a waterpump with dripstakes or whatever on the top... if you have water constantly running it aerates the water anyways... so an airpump is not always needed. 
My water pump runs 24/7. I originally planned on drip fittings... but I never bothered... I just pump nutes straight time through the 1/4 inch line through dripstakes into the wool or hydroton.


----------



## ob1kinsmokey (Nov 25, 2006)

if you are planning on building a set up, let alone the first one. I personally would suggest DWC anyways. look up deep water culture moho. i think it will somewhat resemble what you want to get at. only it will make much more sense to you. 

its easy as hell. and a great start for a hydro novice IMO.


----------



## KADE (Nov 25, 2006)

ob1kinsmokey said:
			
		

> if you are planning on building a set up, let alone the first one. I personally would suggest DWC anyways. look up deep water culture moho. i think it will somewhat resemble what you want to get at. only it will make much more sense to you.
> 
> its easy as hell. and a great start for a hydro novice IMO.


 
Something like $35cad at wallyworld for all the stuff needed.


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Nov 25, 2006)

I know what you are talking about because that is how my system works.  It is a combination of DWC with drip.  I am using rockwool and so the drip doesn't make that much difference as it runs through the bottom... the only time you have to be careful is with seeds/seedlings, you don't want the water to be dripping right on the seed/seedling.  You want the seed/seedling to "search" for the water, so my drips are at the edge of the netpots.  I have my drip heads dripping about 1 drop per 3 seconds.  The great thing about this system is that I switched out an air stone and put in a 12" air strip (which works with the air pump not in the water) and then the drip system (which does have an aquarium pump in the water) gives the plant plenty of air.  The only drawbacks I've noticed is that the drip system drops the water on the rockwool that is exposed to light, making the very top of the rockwool green with algae but I've not seen that be a problem, the water below (which should NOT be in a clear container) stays clear. My problem has been that you want the water to stay cool and mine has gotten warmer than I'd like. I've dealt with that by putting in reusable ice packs and once my plant was larger I did not have the problem.  I was thinking if I were to make another chamber I would put the drip hosing on the inside of the lid rather than the outside and see if that helps with the heated water.

I hope this helps you out.


----------



## ob1kinsmokey (Nov 25, 2006)

imo i would suggest getting the water away from your rockwool. water hitting that rockwool throws in another PH variable. the ph within rockwool varies depending on how much water it has absorbed. although not a big deal, leaving the rockwool and allowing the humidity to keep it moist (and maybe a spray every now and then) is best -imo only of course- 

algae can spread quick and it will completely rob your roots of oxygen. if it isnt too bad i would suggest an h202 treatment. but thats just my opinion, looks as if youve got it under cotrol. -just some things to think about if you notice any problems.


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks!  i will keep an eye on it, once the plants get larger the algae wasn't a problem it seemed it covered the rockwool, but I totally agree with what you are saying.


----------



## KADE (Nov 26, 2006)

Algae is not a problem... do not worry about it whatsoever... as long as ur res has clear water you will be fine. Just remember after the grow is done and plants removed to let your pump, pump around some 10% bleach solution... that'll clear up any salts/algae that builtup in the system.


----------



## ob1kinsmokey (Nov 26, 2006)

yea definetely. not a huge problem. but you never know how much of a difference it makes with a particular grow until you get rid of it. but definetely not much to worry about with dwc, since obviously the most uptake is happening in the water and not in the net. - hell the algae probably adds to the taste.


----------



## KADE (Nov 26, 2006)

ob1kinsmokey said:
			
		

> yea definetely. not a huge problem. but you never know how much of a difference it makes with a particular grow until you get rid of it. but definetely not much to worry about with dwc, since obviously the most uptake is happening in the water and not in the net. - hell the algae probably adds to the taste.


 
Well only 3-4 inches of roots are in the rockwool... and only a 1/8 inch thickness of algae is on the rockwool... the other 2-3 feet of roots can handle it =)


----------



## ob1kinsmokey (Nov 27, 2006)

haha im sure- i know im a worry bug -or whatever the hell you call it- when it comes to the ladys 

dont you hate when threads get on tangents. i wonder if mofo got what he was looking for- if your still around mofo you should shoot some questions out there if you have em. 



			
				moho456 said:
			
		

> Hi there, I was considering building a drip system using one of the rubbermaid bins and an aquarium pump. The bins would have holes cut into the top, a net inserted , and some sort of grow media put in that. I would then begin plumbing, such that water from the bottom would be sucked into the airpump, and proceed through an airstone, such that when it reaches the plants, it is highly oxygenated. I was thinking a continuous drip would be besy, but dont know how much water should trickle on one plant per hour (2 gallons sound right?). As well as suggestions for my idea, I would appreciate any feedback about the top irrigation method in general, and how it compares to say DWC or ebb-n-flow.
> 
> Thank you,
> Moho456




you were talking about differences in hyrdo systems- what do you think about DWC?


----------



## KADE (Nov 27, 2006)

Top imo is a smart idea... that way u can see all the plumbing and know it is all working like it should... drip stakes on top... res underneath... simple dwc setup, that works.


----------

